# SAFE plastic divided lunch plate



## cancat (Jun 15, 2004)

I have no idea where to put this - I'm looking for a SAFE plastic (or metal or glass, but that's probably impossible) divided lunch plate for my dd to take to preschool - something that can hold three different items like: http://www.amazon.com/Tupperware-Div...2756442&sr=8-1
which would be great but I can't tell what kind of plastic it is! It needs to have lids for the whole thing or each compartment.

TIA!


----------



## heatherh (Jun 25, 2005)

I didn't see info on what kind of plastic on Tupperware's site - but they do have contact info. Try calling them to see what it is... http://order.tupperware.com/coe/app/tup_guide.contact

Another option (still plastic, but I'm pretty sure they are not polycarbonate) would be bento style containers. Lock & Locks have dividers but might be hard to find. See what I'm talking about in this photo: http://flickr.com/photos/lunchinabox...7594150632817/


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Laptop lunches are really cool.And reusable bags sells them and all sorts of other cool products.


----------



## Starleigh (Jul 27, 2003)

Lock and lock makes a nice sized container that has four cups that fit in it perfectly.. I found it at target, you can also buy it at www.heritagemint.com for 5.49.

They're super tough, and it's really nice because you get a choice about the compartments, you can use one, two, three, four, or none.

It's perfect size to just use two, then put a cut sandwich or wrap in the big half, then fruits and whatnot in the two containers.


----------



## Starleigh (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh, and I forgot, but the way it has the four tabs around the lid, it's really easy for a young child to manipulate. DS has been able to open and close them since before he turned two.


----------



## Starleigh (Jul 27, 2003)

__
https://flic.kr/p/568209677


__
https://flic.kr/p/493340555

That's the box I'm talking about, it's no 5 plastic, btw.


----------



## cancat (Jun 15, 2004)

ooh, the lock and lock ones are perfect, thanks! I like the laptop lunches as well, but they are pricey and don't have lids for each container...maybe when she's a leeetle bit older...

FYI I wrote tupperware to ask them, but noone has written me back...


----------



## Starleigh (Jul 27, 2003)

About the lock and lock... if you put liquid stuff in the little ones, it will spill over to the others if it gets tipped.. BUT they also sell a set that is three containers, it's a square the same size as that one, just shallower, then a little round and a little rectangle.. Those little ones are perfect if you have to send along something real fluid like dressing. I think you'd be fine with hummis like consistancy in the divider cups, though.


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

check out www.healthytoys.org under dining.


----------



## Julian's Momma (Oct 25, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cancat* 
I'm looking for a SAFE plastic

What makes a plastic safe? How do I know a plastic is safe when I am buying it?


----------

